# April Giveaway - Line 6 Relay G30 Wireless Guitar System



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Line 6 is giving away a Relay G30 to a lucky GC member in April. Contest rules and the link to sign up is below. 

Contest Rules

The contest is open to all GC users. For you visitors, create an account right now at GC and then submit your entry by clicking on the link below. 










Enter to win a Line 6 Relay G30

Thanks to Line 6 for putting up this great prize for one of our members.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Cool beans. Thanks.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sweet, thanks.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Cool

I already had a line 6 account and used the option to sign in with existing account...simple and easy entry.

Thanks Guitars Canada and thanks Line 6


----------



## BrianA (Mar 1, 2009)

Too bad guys... I'm gonna have to win this. ;-)


----------



## SackvilleDan (Sep 4, 2009)

Dibs! I want this


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I could go for a wireless


----------



## Micawber (Dec 30, 2009)

*I'm in-*

No more cords-


----------



## waveydavey (Jan 12, 2010)

Count me in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm in on this. Thanks GC and Line6.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Cool!!! I'm in for sure.


----------



## kohjinagata (Mar 16, 2010)

BrianA said:


> Too bad guys... I'm gonna have to win this. ;-)


I was going to enter but this guy's going to win so what the point?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Something I've always wanted but been unable to justify purchasing. Good luck to me!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if i had this, i could could REALLY do an awesome nugent impression as i jump on the couch playing wango tango.
i would be the coolest middle aged fat guy in our building! possibly the whole block!


----------



## -=Sc0rch=- (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm in too !


----------



## mandoman (Jan 11, 2010)

I want this...LOL


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

The only Line 6 product I am familiar with is the Echo Pack, so I am open to an education!


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I can really use this!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i'm in...although they don't provide a way to insert crazy animated gifs on the entry form...


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Right-o. Tip 'o the hat to this site and its sponsors!


----------



## quick72toy (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Another very cool prize!!!!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone besides me get the following error message when you click on the link?



line6.com and GuitarPort Online are currently undergoing maintenance, check back real soon!


While we're fixing the servers, or releasing new code, or just twiddling our thumbs making you wait, waste some time over here:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Anyone besides me get the following error message when you click on the link?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, maybe we crashed the server with too many entries


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> Anyone besides me get the following error message when you click on the link?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was working so it must have just went down. Try back in a bit and it should be OK. If it is not back up shortly I will contact them and see whats up


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice-looking piece of gear! Thanks to everyone involved.

The server does seem to be down, so luckily the contest runs all month...I'll be checking in soon enough!

Should I just give my address now so you can ship it to me?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

appears to be working again


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yup, seems better now! Thanks GC and Line 6!!!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Sweet! Kudos to GC and Line6! thanks guys!


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

why not!!!! count me in as well


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Okay, I'm in. So, I breezed over the contest rules, I am lazy you know, and I didn't notice how many times you can enter. I'm always no more than 2 metres from my amp, so I can really use something I don't need. That means my chances of winning have just gone up.


----------



## shamus19 (Aug 20, 2008)

Count me in-I love my Line 6 Spider Jam. Wireless would be awesome.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Awesome! I currently use a Line 6 X2 wireless system (the G30's predecessor) and I can tell you that these things are amazing units! If you've been disappointed by wireless guitar units before, you _have_ to try these! They are a huge step forward - it's like playing through a cable! Even plugged into a fuzz!! Amazing tech!


----------



## ThunderThumbs (Jan 9, 2008)

I love the posted rules - " This contest is open to all GC users. " simple and to the point, without bafflegab...nice - real nice!


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I'm in,thanks GC and Line 6


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

And we don't even have to bloat this thread with useless posts. 9kkhhd


----------



## Roughshod (Sep 22, 2007)

Cool....I'm a fan of Line 6 Stuff too, I've been using a Spider for years and keep looking at the Spider Valve....wonder if the missuss would notice a new addition.....


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

bobb said:


> And we don't even have to bloat this thread with useless posts. 9kkhhd


But we still will.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

K,...I'm in. Thanks GC and Line 6


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks GC and Line 6, I'll rock this out!


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

In like flint, Thanks Line 6 and GC.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Count me in! Thank's to GC and Line 6 for the cool giveaway.


----------



## w.luchka_17 (Dec 7, 2009)

Sweet I'm in.


----------



## Roidster (Aug 5, 2007)

cool i am in


----------



## Misterock (May 30, 2009)

cool, I really need this.
Thanks.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

bobb said:


> And we don't even have to bloat this thread with useless posts. 9kkhhd


aww, I've already fueled up the post-bot


----------



## mandoman (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm in, I really want this...LOL


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

post, take 2


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I'm always no more than 2 metres from my amp, so I can really use something I don't need. That means my chances of winning have just gone up.


That's what I was thinking.

Still I've always wanted one to play around with it.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I tripped on my short tweed cable the other day and scratched my new Tele... great timing!!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm in !!!

Thanks


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Cool prize. I'm in.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i cant log in it says incorrect password and i changed the password it says same thing


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

gotta win it !! great to have a chance! play more!!! jim


----------



## mandoman (Jan 11, 2010)

I need this...Pick me!!!!!


----------



## mandoman (Jan 11, 2010)

How is the winner picked again?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

How often can you enter? I was able to submit yesterday and today.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> How often can you enter? I was able to submit yesterday and today.


Prett much s much as you want,it didn't say anything about post restrictions in the rules.
EDIT: I thought this was a post contest...oops


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm in looks like a cool unit


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> How often can you enter? I was able to submit yesterday and today.


Only one (1) entry per person. If multiple entries are received from any person or e-mail address, all subsequent entries will be disqualified.

DRAWING. Prizewinners will be randomly selected from all completed and eligible entries received. The random draw will be held on or about Monday, June 8, 2010. Odds of !being randomly selected are determined by the number of eligible entries received during the Sweepstakes Period. Only one (1) entry per person. If multiple entries are received from any person or e-mail address, all subsequent entries will be disqualified. All entries and their content become property of Sponsor and will not be returned. All entries submitted will be used for the purpose of selecting the prizewinners as described in these Official Rules.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, I glad someone has to wear-with-all to look through all the fine print. Thx Jimi.


----------



## BlackAngusYoung (Mar 31, 2010)

This would be a lot of fun to have!
Thanks for the chance, GC & Line6.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> Well, I glad someone has to wear-with-all to look through all the fine print. Thx Jimi.


great...now change your name and e-mail and re-enter...just ONCE though...ha ha ha...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I'm in....


Hey, you know, that's the first time I've ever had to _tell_ someone that.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Well, I'm in....
> 
> 
> Hey, you know, that's the first time I've ever had to _tell_ someone that.


Oh man. *L*


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> Oh man. *L*



I know.....tasteless. I have no shame when it comes to going for the cheap punchline. 


Still a modern wireless would be very cool.


----------



## bladesofsteelband (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm in for the Line 6 wireless


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome!! I entered....I NEED to win this!


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Thanks to GC and Line6....There's some really great contests here!!!!


----------



## speckledmind (Sep 6, 2008)

I want to play, count me in


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Everyone getting in on this contest?


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Just posted my entry. Thanks to Line 6 and GC. 

Regards,


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

*Thanks!!*

I'd put this to good use!


----------



## Xochitl (Apr 16, 2008)

Count me in.Thanks.


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

Me too, me too!!!


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

I can't get wireless internet at my place but just maybe I'll win a wireless guitar system!


----------



## JDW3 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Line 6*

Count me in!

Dave


----------



## HandsomeJake (Jul 15, 2009)

I've been on a giveaway winning streak, haha. Let's see if this pans out.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

I've never won anything in my life. Maybe there is hope yet ! 
Thanks


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I am suprised Line 6 is giving away this product here in Canada as it has not been released in North America yet which was confirmed to me when I called L&M. Hopefully I win it.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Just what I need for my next stadium gig.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Me on wireless

I started using wireless units in the 80s. I think the first was a Samson. It had the typical beltpack transmitter which sucked 9V batteries like there was no tomorrow. If you used a duracell you'd be lucky to get a three set show out of it.

We used rechargables in them. You would keep one battery in the transmitter and one in the charger in order to get through a show.

Reception was spotty in terms of interference. People do get too wrapped up with range. Truthfully, anyone who has really used a wireless knows that the speed of sound being what it is, you really can't play very far from the stage anyway. The time delay makes it impossible to get too far from either an amp or a monitor.


More recently I was using AKG guitarbugs. Those are awesome. Reception is just much better. The sound is pretty much transparent to my ears and it's no problem to get a weekend of shows (two nights X three sets) out of the AAA battery.

Additionally, the "bug" transmitter really did suit me better than a beltpack.


I hope whoever wins this one will post a review. Based on my experience with Line6 stuff, I expect it to be fantastic.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

These contests are great even when you don't win. I just think they are fun and usually there is some interesting and useful information along the way.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

What!???? I can't hear you!!!

B


----------



## valen (Oct 3, 2006)

It sure would be suuuuuweeet !


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

omg! omg! omG!


----------



## Tony Burns (Dec 20, 2007)

Count me in- Thanks !


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

yes i really like the contest that you had to write a story ...that was fun


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

copperhead said:


> yes i really like the contest that you had to write a story ...that was fun


Maybe we will do that kind of thing again


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Everybody get in on this one? Only a few days left


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

How will the announcements be made? Emails to the winners or through the Guitars Canada web site? Or a mix of both??


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

Whats the verdict...is this the last day? Did I win?3dgrw Been away.....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Line 6 will draw the winner and notify us this week. Entries are closed now


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

So we don't need to "do anything" to be eligible? All members are automatically entered?

TG


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it's been over quite a while


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

So, 4 years later, who did win?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.

Sorry, was looking around for reviews & found this thread on Google.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

bzrkrage said:


> So, 4 years later, who did win?


Way to go dude..nice NECROPOST.....got my hopes up n' sh*t ...I was like "YES....WANT this!!!!" ...then I get to the last page...and I was like "fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuudge"


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

If I remember correctly some dude in Ohio won this one. About three years ago


----------

